# Fat fingered the baselayout/openrc upgrade [SOLVED]

## Trog Dog

 :Embarassed:  How do I recover from this ?

```
ln -s net/lo net.eth0
```

should've been

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

----------

## Trog Dog

```
cd /etc/init.d/

rm net.eth0

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

reboot
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## krinn

give up your windows habits

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## Trog Dog

 *krinn wrote:*   

> give up your windows habits
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ```
> ...

 

but I need them...    :Smile: 

----------

